# Be on the Lookout for two Lost Fisherman



## Bucketmouths and Bucks (Jul 26, 2015)

Anyone heading offshore in the next days or week please be on the lookout for two young boys in a 19' CC out of Jupiter Inlet around noon Friday, and currently believed to be lost at sea. Below is link with details.

https://www.piersystem.com/go/doc/4007/2566326/

http://www.wptv.com/news/region-n-p...the-search-for-two-missing-south-florida-boys


----------



## Bucketmouths and Bucks (Jul 26, 2015)

JUPITER, Fla. - UPDATE: The family of Austin Stephanos has confirmed that the boat the two missing boys were in has been found.

The Coast Guard says a boat was found 67 miles east of Ponce De Leon Inlet near Cape Canaveral. There was no one on board the vessel.

The Coast Guard is thoroughly searching the surrounding area for the missing boys.

They say the boat is marked and will be left at its current location for now.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Bucketmouths and Bucks (Jul 27, 2015)

*Search Photo Flyer*

Search is now centered off Jacksonville, Fl. Search area will reach your coast very soon.


https://www.piersystem.com/go/doc/4007/2566710/


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 27, 2015)

I saw that on Facebook. Prayers sent to them poor boys & their families


----------



## Bucketmouths and Bucks (Jul 28, 2015)

bump to the top


----------



## jimbo1187 (Jul 28, 2015)

Lots of activity and coast guard chatter off the coast of Tybee right now. Praying they've found them!


----------



## burtontrout (Jul 29, 2015)

Jimbo any word?  I sure hope they are ok


----------



## caughtinarut (Jul 29, 2015)

I think they are still looking. I know the area is large but as many cruise ships that leave out of port canaveral and jacksonville especially on the weekends...not to mention all the cargo ships and commercial fishing boats looks like something would have been seen. Again I know the ocean is vast and it was like looking for a needle in a haystack.


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 29, 2015)

Still looking, but the chances of them being found after this long are very slim. If they didn't make a raft, hypothermia would have gotten them by now. Still praying, but I don't expect a good outcome on this.


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 31, 2015)

USCG calling off search as of sun set tonight.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 31, 2015)

So very, very sad.  Nature is very unforgiving of errors.  I can only imagine how their parents need some closure now.  Hope can rip a person's mind apart.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 4, 2015)

Any updates on this one? Sad to say that it's probably a recovery operation now more than a rescue.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 4, 2015)

Basically its done.  The CG isn't searching anymore. There might be a few private planes still looking, but I haven't seen anything about that. The chances of finding anything now are real slim.

Praying for the families


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 5, 2015)

Very sad.
For those not familiar with the area Jupiter inlet is one of the most dangerous inlets in Florida.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 5, 2015)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Very sad.
> For those not familiar with the area Jupiter inlet is one of the most dangerous inlets in Florida.



What makes is so dangerous, the tides?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Aug 5, 2015)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> What makes is so dangerous, the tides?



Outgoing tide with a strong East wind. Ive almost died there comming in at night. Got lucky that night.


----------



## thedudeabides (Aug 5, 2015)

We all come from the sea, but we are not all of the sea. Those of us who are, we children of the tides, must return to it again and again, until the day we don't come back leaving only that which was touched along the way.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 5, 2015)

thedudeabides said:


> We all come from the sea, but we are not all of the sea. Those of us who are, we children of the tides, must return to it again and again, until the day we don't come back leaving only that which was touched along the way.



That is an excellent quote. Well said.


----------



## swamp hunter (Aug 5, 2015)

Well Put my friend....


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 5, 2015)

The kids were not allowed to go in the ocean (only river and intercoastal) according to one of their stepfathers.  They told friends that they were headed to the bahamas (85 miles)- whether or not they were planning on doing that, it is not known for sure. The last thing anyone heard from them is a short video posted showing dark clouds and one of the kids saying "We're {screwed}."  The engine cover was off the boat when found, which may indicate that their engine died. 

Their moms were on TV saying that "salt runs in their blood, they are very good on the ocean, and they know how to make good decisions on the water."

But reports say that while all boaters were going in the inlet because of a big storm that was coming (including very experienced commercial fisherman with boats nearly twice the size), they were going out, with no radio, no satellite beacon, no gps, and only one engine. It looks like they went out to the unpredictable gulf stream (unless the wind blew the boat there). And, if they were still alive, left their boat when it capsized. Which may indicate their mothers were overly optimistic about their decision making process.

I pray for the families and friends involved. I had an uncle lost at sea who was extraordinarily capable (sailed from Ft. Lauderdale to New Zealand in a 28 foot sailboat before GPS, could hold his breath for over 4 minutes). He went from NZ to Australia on his own (a mistake) and was never heard from again. It was hard on the family because the only way he communicated back then was mail, and it was a long time and many sleepless nights hoping he'd be heard from again. The weeks grew to months. The months to a year.

The sea doesn't play favorites. Enjoy her, but never lose your fear in her.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 5, 2015)

Yep. No one knows what happened to those kids, but I don't fault the parents. I spent six years in Fl and owned boats all that time, raced sailboats, and fished. 

The sea takes what it wants, sometimes no matter how well prepared you may be.  If you spend enough time out there, it will eventually get you.

From the evidence, likely their motor died and the boat was swamped in heavy seas. They probably weren't wearing PFDs and the boat drifted off faster than they could get to it. From there, it's just currents and time. 

Tragedy at sea is usually a chain of events, some controllable and some not. Once you're off the boat, even young, strong guys can't last long in storm conditions with nothing to hang on to.  

No blame on anyone, sometimes it just happens.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Aug 5, 2015)

*Lost at Sea*



FishingAddict said:


> The kids were not allowed to go in the ocean (only river and intercoastal) according to one of their stepfathers.  They told friends that they were headed to the bahamas (85 miles)- whether or not they were planning on doing that, it is not known for sure. The last thing anyone heard from them is a short video posted showing dark clouds and one of the kids saying "We're {screwed}."  The engine cover was off the boat when found, which may indicate that their engine died.
> 
> Their moms were on TV saying that "salt runs in their blood, they are very good on the ocean, and they know how to make good decisions on the water."
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 6, 2015)

Doboy Dawg said:


> FishingAddict said:
> 
> 
> > The kids were not allowed to go in the ocean (only river and intercoastal) according to one of their stepfathers.  They told friends that they were headed to the bahamas (85 miles)- whether or not they were planning on doing that, it is not known for sure. The last thing anyone heard from them is a short video posted showing dark clouds and one of the kids saying "We're {screwed}."  The engine cover was off the boat when found, which may indicate that their engine died.
> ...


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 6, 2015)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> What makes is so dangerous, the tides?





g0nef1sshn said:


> Outgoing tide with a strong East wind. Ive almost died there comming in at night. Got lucky that night.



And the inlet is a lot narrower than most. Increases the current on an outgoing tide dramatically. Combine that with a strong onshore wind and it's like a huge washing machine at the mouth.


----------



## killswitch (Aug 6, 2015)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> And the inlet is a lot narrower than most. Increases the current on an outgoing tide dramatically. Combine that with a strong onshore wind and it's like a huge washing machine at the mouth.



We moved a sport fisher a few weeks ago for a guy from Jupiter to Canaveral. First time out of Jupiter that day and it was calm. But, we were talking about currents and wind and how treacherous it would make that inlet trying to navigate. Just glad we had a calm day !


----------

